# Do you think this will make to the Market?



## XFS_Brad (Jul 9, 2013)

WiVi Will Let You See Through Walls

This could soon be built into your cell phone.

MIT professor Dina Katabi and graduate student Fadel Adib have announced Wi­Vi, a demonstration of a technology that uses Wi­Fi to allow a viewer to “see” a person moving behind a wall. (Wi­Vi stands for “Wi­Fi” and “vision.”)

Previous work demonstrated that the subtle reflections of wireless inter signals bouncing off a human could be used to track that person’s movements, but those previous experiments either required that a wireless router was already in the room of the person being tracked, or “a whole truck just to carry the radio,” said Katabi.

The new device uses the same wireless antenna as is found in a cell phone or laptop and could in theory one day be embedded in a phone.

Check it out here: http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/07/01/researchers-see-through-walls-with-wi-vi/

I think it'd be kind of cool to have this, BUT I really do not expect to see it anytime soon with all of the Privacy issues around.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. I can't imagine its anywhere close to the mass production stage though.

Personally I'm also not crazy about having that in a cell phone or laptop. The gps in my phone is enough >.<


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

Great, just what the world needs, not.

Where is my foil for deflection?


----------



## XFS_Brad (Jul 10, 2013)

Couldn't they just use Sonar? and advance it to be able to do the same thing?


----------



## maounique (Jul 10, 2013)

XFS_Brad said:


> Couldn't they just use Sonar? and advance it to be able to do the same thing?


The sonar is easy to detect, while everyone has wireless devices these days.

Detecting movement is one thing, seeing what you are doing is quite another.


----------



## jarland (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't think it would make it into consumer hands in the US, at least. Our government is pretty strictly opposed to us having any potential upper hand. That's not even the paranoid side of me talking


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't think of any use for this aside from a really awesome security system but I do love seeing technology being used for something it wasn't designed for. INNOVATION!!!!


----------

